
NIMA Codes – A simple addressing system for the places without address - momoumar
https://nima.codes/
======
msingle
How does this compare to [https://plus.codes/](https://plus.codes/)? I know
that people (maybe just one) on the google maps team came up with plus codes
for similar use cases.

